# T4 Cycle



## deolm (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, I am looking to do my first T4 cycle. I have done research on it and from I can tell I think I will do it like this:

Day 1-4 = 1 tab (100mcg)
Day 5-8 = 1 1/2 tabs (150mcg)
Day 9-12 = 2 tabs (200mcg)
Day 13-16 = 1 1/2 tabs (150mcg)
Day 17-20 = 1 tab (100mcg)
(Maybe?: Day 21-24 = 1/2 tab (50mcg), this will depend on what you guys think.)

Is that a good beginner cycle? Could there be any chance of me developing any thyroid problems from this?
I would appreciate any input from (preferably) those of you who have used T4 yourselves, but would also welcome feedback from you knowledgeable people. 
Cheers.


----------



## chrito (Feb 8, 2009)

dont do t4cycle..you can do t3cyclebut add some clenbuterol!

also go 60-120mcg t 3 a day maxx!

dont play with thyroid hormones as t3 and t4 if you don't know how to used it


----------



## deolm (Feb 9, 2009)

chrito said:


> dont do t4cycle..you can do t3cyclebut add some clenbuterol!
> 
> also go 60-120mcg t 3 a day maxx!
> 
> dont play with thyroid hormones as t3 and t4 if you don't know how to used it



Ok cheers for your help. I probably will be trying T3 and Clenbuterol in the future, however at the moment all I have is the T4 and so would like to use this first.
I will keep your advice in mind for when I do use the T3 and Clenbuterol though. Thanks.


----------



## chrito (Feb 9, 2009)

t4 is never taken alone! not work...


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 9, 2009)

i have never used t3 or t4, but basically if you take t4 it will convert to the more useable t3 hormone but at a very poor conversion rate, most willl agree t3 is the better choice. do not use the t4 just because u have it


----------



## chrito (Feb 9, 2009)

big bump kicka....t4 is so cheap and i think he got it free so he want to take it..but use wrong way thyroids hormones,not good!


----------



## deolm (Feb 11, 2009)

chrito said:


> big bump kicka....t4 is so cheap and i think he got it free so he want to take it..but use wrong way thyroids hormones,not good!



Lol no, I didn't actually get it free! I wanted to start with T4 instead of T3 because I knew it was the weaker of the two and so wanted to see how I reacted to it first. I will eventually use T3 but am trying T4 before I do.
What would be considered using it the "wrong way", chrito?

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 11, 2009)

This is a very conservative and safe cycle. You still need an excellent diet for results, but I don't think your in any danger of thyroid problems. I came off thyroid meds (with a doctor's assistance) after being on for years.


----------



## deolm (Feb 12, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> This is a very conservative and safe cycle. You still need an excellent diet for results, but I don't think your in any danger of thyroid problems. I came off thyroid meds (with a doctor's assistance) after being on for years.



Ok, that's what I was hoping. I understand that this is quite a low dose but as a first time user I thought it was better to be safe then sorry.

If you don't mind me asking, how long had you been using the thyroid medication for? Was it T3 or T4 you were using, and how did the doctor assist you in coming off it?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------

